# Fuel pump?



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

I have a couple of concerning sounds that may or may not be related.

1.) A loud rattle or ticking, but not at all metalic, sound is coming from the very front passanger side. It sounds like its an electric motor. I think its the electronic fuel pump but im not sure where thats located? I thought it might also be the motor for the lights getting stuck somehow because of the area it's in? Regardless of whether the motor is started or not, it comes on when i have the key in the ignition on the "on" setting.

Also, when i look next the front passanger's wheel i see an upside down dome with a rod poking down through the center of it thats shaking like crazy. It sounds like thats where the sound is coming from? If that helps at all it?

2.) I have a loud rattling, tapping, sound that has puzzled me but not concerned me since ive owned the car. It might be the lifters but im not mechanically inclined enough to know. I can hear it from in the cab at any rpms, it is very loud at low rpm+ high throttle, and it's almost definantly from the passanger side.

If any of you could shed some light on these i would much appreciate it. :thumbup: I know thats a little vague but thanks in advanced.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

1 sounds like the vacuum pump. It's around the front of the pass side tire. (Normal, btw)

the dome thing sounds neat  

2 does the sound track with rpm, same after oil change?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

yea, it tracks with the rpms, i havnt changed the oil yet. The sound just bothers me, i dont think its a big deal yet.

The main sound that concerns me is the first one. You said that sound is normal for the vacuum pump? It's been comming on more and more frequently, and now it never turns off. Maybe i have a vacuume leak some where?


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> yea, it tracks with the rpms, i havnt changed the oil yet. The sound just bothers me, i dont think its a big deal yet.
> 
> The main sound that concerns me is the first one. You said that sound is normal for the vacuum pump? It's been comming on more and more frequently, and now it never turns off. Maybe i have a vacuume leak some where?



Yep...vacuum leak..check your hoses.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Here are some pictures of the "dome thing" (it was dark out) I tried unplugging it and the sound went away so this is definantly it. Ill check for a vac leak. Thanks again :thumbup: 

btw? what does the vac pump do anyhow? just for future ref. :loser:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The vaccume pump creates a vaccume to help opperate some parts on the car. Such as AC and heater ducts.

Edit : I would like to know if there are any engine components that run off this thing also. I doubt there are though.


----------

